# Power Locker (Worse than Crypto)



## kburra (Jan 9, 2014)

This is similar to how CryptoLocker's encryption scheme is implemented, but PowerLocker goes even further. Once the encryption stage is done, it disables the Windows and Escape keys and prevents a number of other useful utilities like taskmgr.exe, regedit.exe, cmd.exe, explorer.exe and msconfig.exe from being used. - See more at: http://akamai.infoworld.com/d/secur...3594?source=rss_security#sthash.Ex6fdmFo.dpuf

The new threat from PowerLocker might be even more difficult to remove than CryptoLocker, which plagued users in recent months...incidentally you will need more than good luck if this gets you!!


----------

